# 1997 Boli PC?



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

i have a chance to get these. this would be my first dive into vintage cubans. anyone have any expereince with these. i'm a fan of the few that i've had in the past (but they weren't this aged) but just want opinions on these from other BOTL.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't had a '97 PC I didn't like, but some of the more knowledgable will chime in I'm sure, but I'd go for it. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've tried the Bolivar Petite Corona from 1998. They're very good cigars which have mellowed out. I guess the deciding factor is the price. If its $6 a stick then I'd say its a good deal otherwise you may want to consider getting some current production BPCs. The 2006/2007 cigars are really good out of the box.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Bruin7 said:


> I've tried the Bolivar Petite Corona from 1998. They're very good cigars which have mellowed out. I guess the deciding factor is the price. If its $6 a stick then I'd say its a good deal otherwise you may want to consider getting some current production BPCs. The 2006/2007 cigars are really good out of the box.


160 shipped overnight for 25 intact. i haven't seen newer production cheaper than that (unless i'm not looking in the right places).


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> 160 shipped overnight for 25 intact. i haven't seen newer production cheaper than that (unless i'm not looking in the right places).


Would probably be better to keep this kind of thing in PM as far as the specifics go. :2


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Would probably be better to keep this kind of thing in PM as far as the specifics go. :2


word :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I haven't been a big fan of the Boli PC's with alot of age. The boli's tend to lose that zest and vigor after a few years. I like my boli's young, 2 years they're perfect.:2

ATL


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> I haven't been a big fan of the Boli PC's with alot of age. The boli's tend to lose that zest and vigor after a few years. I like my boli's young, 2 years they're perfect.:2
> 
> ATL


that's what i was afraid of


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

97 Boli Pc is The BEST PC IMO......


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> I haven't been a big fan of the Boli PC's with alot of age. The boli's tend to lose that zest and vigor after a few years. I like my boli's young, 2 years they're perfect.:2
> 
> ATL


Wonder how some of the other apes feel about aged vs young Boli PC? Never had an aged one but I hear some good stuff. All I can say is that an '05 Boli PC is among my favorites right now ... plenty of zest and vigor ... stands up nice with an ice cold gin martini ...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I haven't had a '97 PC I didn't like, but some of the more knowledgable will chime in I'm sure, but I'd go for it. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


:tpd:

97 = :dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

98's are on right now. I like Boli's with a few years on them. Sure, they don't have that in your face kick, but the earthiness really gets a chance to shine through.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I haven't been a big fan of the Boli PC's with alot of age. The boli's tend to lose that zest and vigor after a few years. I like my boli's young, 2 years they're perfect.:2
> 
> ATL


:tpd: I feel the same way but I am _very_ sure that I am in the minority. You would be very, very happy with 97's, imo.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I smoked a '97 the other night & it was out of this world... Smooth as can be & :dr:dr:dr


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

JPH said:


> 97 Boli Pc is The BEST PC IMO......


One of the best cigars I ever smoked, wish i had more. There is a big difference between the '97s & '98s. Personally don't think the '98s are much different than the '05s I'm smoking now but the '97s are incredible IMHO.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with the rest, 97 was the best of the Boli PCs Ive had and of pretty much any PC Ive smoked. Might be the next split I do with my buddy.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got some 98's resting right now.  I haven't seen 97's anywhere in some time.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I've got one resting in my humi.... might be dying a fiery death very soon!


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i had two boxes of these both were awesome. i wish i had two more.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

barbourjay

bolivar...petit coronas...fpg ousc

i am happily puffing away on a cabinet of these.

one thing i will state right off the bat...they HAVE NOT faded in strength at all.just the rough edges are gone none of what makes a bolivar a bolivar.

they are on the verge of greatness if they are not already there(i believe they are).

after a run of good cigars i will go to these...always save the best 'til last.

ps:i have found with any older smokes(tho i got these when they were quite young)...when you first get them...they seem to take longer to get over travel shock(ever wonder why so many people complain about older smokes being bland/tasteless when they first get them...then a year later rave about them and regret giving/gifting most of them away???).

if you decide to buy...enjoy
derrek


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Boli PC threads are funny.  you might be able to find info on the other eleventy billion Boli PC threads our there. Just try the search function.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Boli PC threads are funny.  you might be able to find info on the other eleventy billion Boli PC threads our there. Just try the search function.


i wanted information pertinent to this specific year at this specific time and peoples opinions in this year. but thanks for the tip :tu


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

trigger pulled. this is a very fast fall for me.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

barbourjay said:


> trigger pulled. this is a very fast fall for me.


Right on


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I think the '97 Boli PC is the most bought cigar for those who are new to the world of aged cigars. Just always seems to pop up when people ask what cigar to buy with age on them.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> I think the '97 Boli PC is the most bought cigar for those who are new to the world of aged cigars. Just always seems to pop up when people ask what cigar to buy with age on them.


you'd think they'd run out of 'em eventually.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> I think the '97 Boli PC is the most bought cigar for those who are new to the world of aged cigars. Just always seems to pop up when people ask what cigar to buy with age on them.


Sean, do you have a different recommendation for a newbie venturing this way?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> you'd think they'd run out of 'em eventually.


Nah, they just keep making 'em.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Nah, they just keep making 'em.


:r...

I think those who seek easier to find vintage cigars would like 97,98 and 99's..they all taste a little different. i have to disagree with Rob on the 98's tasting like 05's but those are prolly good too..i had a '97 couple months ago and got straight strong tobacco flavors..nothing too special but it was good..


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

khubli said:


> Sean, do you have a different recommendation for a newbie venturing this way?


Well, being that I really don't like the Bolivar (yes, I'm serious) marca all that much, I like some of these as possible "I'm new to vintage cigars, what should I buy?" options:

Keep in mind, these are only if you can find them. Do not PM me and ask me where can you buy them from. This is simply recommendations on cigars from 98-02 (or so) that I enjoy smoking and are available here and there.

El Rey del Mundo Lonsdales
Monte Especial No. 1's
San Luis Rey Lonsdales
Romeo y Julieta Coronas
Sancho Panza Non Plus 
Cohiba Siglo V
Rafael Gonzales Slenderellas

Just some random cigars that I like that can be found with some decent age on them.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean.. thanks for the suggestions. I had considered the ERDM Lonsdales for awhile now.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Well, being that I really don't like the Bolivar (yes, I'm serious) marca all that much, I like some of these as possible "I'm new to vintage cigars, what should I buy?" options:
> 
> Keep in mind, these are only if you can find them. Do not PM me and ask me where can you buy them from. This is simply recommendations on cigars from 98-02 (or so) that I enjoy smoking and are available here and there.
> 
> ...


And some "clean tobacco flavored" ones....

98 Trinidad Fundidores
98 VR Famosas

I think 97 Boli PC's are nummy. The 98's I have vary from light to dark wrappers and are pretty darn good as well.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> And some "clean tobacco flavored" ones....
> 
> 98 Trinidad Fundidores
> 98 VR Famosas
> ...


A coupe of very worthy additions by Dave. I also like the VR Classicos, while I'm at it. :tu


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

they look good, now to let them rest for a while and then torch one up.


----------

